# 12th MERM needs errata



## moderndoug (Jun 20, 2007)

I found numerous instances in the 12th MERM where different sections listed significantly different values (e.g. thermal properties of concrete and metals). Also, the test set-up and allowed items information is different and neither is correct at the front or back of the book - I just lined this out and used the NCEES info. ModernDoug


----------

